# Jax The Destroyer



## DanB (May 26, 2011)

I came home after work the other day to be greeted at the front door by the 7 month old Jax. Im not sure how he managed to open the back door ( i closed prior to leaving for work.) but he let him self into the house and this is what i was greeted with lol..

It was his very comfortable inside bed.

He had also made my bed his bed for the day.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Innocent, I say.  Too cute.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice job Jax. Looks like someone had fun. 

Unless you catch Jax in the act and and put in a correction right then, just smile. If you own a Vizsla, don't own expensive furniture like leather covered coaches.

Chew toys work well for Chloe, but Bailey can destroy any chew toy designed by man.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/vizsla-smiles-per-hour.html

Rod


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel your pain. Peanut has been quite destructive as well. I'll wait to replace/repair my furniture until he grows out of his chewing stage.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes I think they don't like it when you buy them nice things!

Kobi is still on his first bed. Sure, it's torn open, missing all of the stuffing, and over half of the backing to the fabric..... and that's why he is still on his first bed!

He does have a blanket which he amazingly will not harm. And I gave him a bedsheet from my bed after he tore a hole in it... that thing has since been destroyed a lot more.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

man made toys are for lesser dogs.I buy them just a few a year,otherwise i make them.Let me give you all a tip, get some rope and learn how to tie a monkeys fist.It only takes about five minutes to tie this knot and its what all the toys in the store are,ok not all but some.i have $30 worth just laying around the back yard now.i scored some free rope,use rope as thick as your index finger...good luck


----------

